# Don't Miss It!!!



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

GANG,

Make sure you mark your calendars...This is a FIRST in this industry and your not going to want to miss it.

I am in CT right now working with the production crew.

WE GO LIVE AT 7:30 est.

GO TO www.nubcigar.com for all the details!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

So Sam, worn out yet from the road trips ?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> So Sam, worn out yet from the road trips ?


Not even close brother!

My batteries are fully charged...I'm ready to do it again!

I love this gig bro!

Sam


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

sam your in ct!? where at?? hahaha i wanna come meet you


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Not even close brother!
> 
> My batteries are fully charged...I'm ready to do it again!
> 
> ...


Wow...let me know next time you are in Michigan. The drinks are on me.

Still smoking the hell out of the habano.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> sam your in ct!? where at?? hahaha i wanna come meet you


I'm hanging out at the Cigar Factory Outlet in South Norwalk for the next couple of days.

I will be at Cigar International for an event Friday and Saturday.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hmmmm ill probably take the ride down!

where is cigar international located?
planning on making a stop at the owl shoppe in new haven by chance?

andddddd are you hanging around for the day or do you have a time your planning on being there.

sorry for the questions id just love to come down and meet ya


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I also am smoking the 466 habano, loving them. Sorry I was out of state when you hit IL...next time.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> hmmmm ill probably take the ride down!
> 
> where is cigar international located?
> planning on making a stop at the owl shoppe in new haven by chance?
> ...


it's in South Norwalk by the aquarium...on hanford street. I am getting everything ready for the webcast...come done thursday when we go live.

not gunna be up in new haven this week...srry. I will be here till thursday...then i have an event at cigar international...CI is in Eastern PA.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ah alright... sounds good ill def make the ride down on thursday after my classes.


see ya then!

Zach


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome! I'll definitely watch it.

Come back to Orlando anytime, Sam.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> Awesome! I'll definitely watch it.
> 
> Come back to Orlando anytime, Sam.


I'll be back brother.

you can bank on it!

it was coll meeting you bro.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man a nub habano sounds good right about now


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Should be cool, anyone on here have a chance at winning?

Sam let us know when you are coming back to the burgh man.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I'm hanging out at the Cigar Factory Outlet in South Norwalk for the next couple of days.
> 
> I will be at Cigar International for an event Friday and Saturday.


is this now or a old post


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ill make sure to take a few pics when i head down to see sam for everyone to enjoy


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

joe this is now... im gonna go see him on thurs...wanna hit it up?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

when is sam gonna be at atlantic


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I love this gig bro!


Yeah, you got a good one for sure. Good luck on the giveaway (actually I don't know why I say that- what kind of luck do you need to give something away? ) But good luck anyway.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Sam! Cant wait for the give away. Rob and I will be in plymouth hoping he wins! Cant wait for the next go around bro!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Sam, you need to do another giveaway, have it a drawing for one, just me 

Hope to see ya again soon bro!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i think sam needs to give it away to the kid whose gonna show up thursday with the blue wrx whose lease is goin up in feb and doesnt know what hes doin for a car after that...

lol


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah yeah


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet


----------

